# Probar Protector Voltaje



## fercon (Jul 26, 2017)

Saludos. Pues he comprado un protector de voltaje tapa amarilla para aircond 120ac y temo que no esta correctamente calibrado el nivel de desactivar bajo/alto ya que ha bajado el voltaje considerablemente en casa y no ha apagado el equipo. Al enchufar, los led cumplen su ciclo y activa. Alguna forma de probar el nivel de activación por bajo voltaje??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2017)

fercon dijo:


> Saludos. Pues he comprado un protector de voltaje tapa amarilla para aircond 120ac y temo que no esta correctamente calibrado el nivel de desactivar bajo/alto ya que ha bajado el voltaje considerablemente en casa y no ha apagado el equipo. Al enchufar, los led cumplen su ciclo y activa. Alguna forma de probar el nivel de activación por bajo voltaje??



Con un *variac*

*Variac*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2017)

Con un transformador de 18 a 24 Vac colocando el secundario en serie con la el vivo de línea.

Según se conecte en fase o contrafase , sumará o restará , ejemplo 120+24=144 y 120-24=96Vac.

Con eso se podrá probar el protector solo.

Saludos !


----------



## fercon (Jul 28, 2017)

Claro el Evariac aun no lo construyo. El transformador esta interesante pero poco dificil encontrarlo. Que piensan de alguna manera con lo disponible en casa? Por ejemplo en serie con algunos bombillos 100watts. Solo me interesa saber si activa en baja a eso de 96Voltios


----------



## Oufes (Jul 29, 2017)

Podrias probarlo si tienes 2 bombillos asi
pones uno en serie con el protector en la entrada, el otro
lo pones en la salida y deberia apagarse porque le estarian llegando
60vac, los bombillos tienen que ser iguales en watts

tambien puedes poner de 100w el de la entrada y de 40w el de salida
para probarlo a otra tension, creo yo unos 70-90vac


----------



## fercon (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok. La hare mañana al llegar. Y les comento


----------

